# Tat



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

So here's a fresh picture of my most recent tat. Instead of going with the initial scorpion I went with a panther instead.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/panther-1.jpg

The panther is said to represent a beautiful woman who is tender and loving to her young, and will defend them even with her own life in jeopardy. It is a symbol of bravery in defense of the weak.

The panther often signals a time of rebirth after a period of suffering and death on some level" and represents "a time of moving from mere poles of existence to new life without poles or barriers."

"The panther is a symbol of awakening to the heroic quest," and "that no matter the depth of degradation -- whether self-inflicted or from outside forces -- there is always the promise of light and love to lead us back."

In general, the panther represents my mother who was a single mother and raised both my sister and I ever since we were really young.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

that turned out so nice brian  I love the way it was done!


----------

